# AFI Housing



## Heisenberg91 (May 17, 2017)

A little lost here.

Anybody found anything nice near campus?


----------



## Chris W (Jun 4, 2017)

I'm presuming AFI doesn't provide helpe with housing? How are you searching for places?

When I was first moving to LA ages ago I use WestSideRentals.com.


----------

